# 3 day old Nigerian Dwarf Baby Girl--bottle feeding



## Charlottesweb (Mar 13, 2012)

Got her yesterday, weighs 3 lbs, a struggle to feed.  She's only drinking 2-3 ounces every 6-8 hrs--Help.  How much should she be drinking, Im so worried.  My Boer goat bottle baby just inhaled her bottles, no struggle at all


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 13, 2012)

She is a dwarf so will eat a lot less.  Make sure the milk is nice and warm and offer it more often.  Maybe that will help.  Also she may prefer a different nipple.


----------



## Charlottesweb (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Queen Mum.  I tried a pictard but it leaks out of the cap hole, all ive tried do that urrgh.  Having better luck with a baby bottle.  How many ounces a day should I shoot for?  Last night i fed her every 2-4 hrs but she only tool .5-1 oz.  Read not to bug her too often--shes getting a little better today, took 2 oz after sleeping all night since 9 pm, not great really but at least she sucked for 30 secs at times!


----------



## cjulian214 (Mar 13, 2012)

Our Nigis from birth to 2 weeks took about 1.5-3oz 5x/day (6am,11am,3pm,8pm&midnightish), then the next 2 weeks took 3-5oz 4x/day, then for 2 weeks 5-7oz 3x/day and then 2 weeks 7-8 oz 2x/day.

One of them was much harder to get to bottlefeed. We sat her on our lap, held her head, had to kind of force the bottle in....but after 4 days or so she got the hang of it.


----------



## Charlottesweb (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh CJ Julian, thanks so much--I feel alot better.  She hasnt even been on bottle 24 yrs yet and is not 4 days old yet--so I guess the 2 oz was pretty good.  I have been teary but feel so much better now.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, those little ones are dine and dash babies.  Grab a bite, run.  Grab a bite and run.   She will get it soon enough.  You are doing just fine.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlottesweb said:
			
		

> Oh CJ Julian, thanks so much--I feel alot better.  She hasnt even been on bottle 24 yrs yet and is not 4 days old yet--so I guess the 2 oz was pretty good.  I have been teary but feel so much better now.  Thanks for posting!


She is adorable. If it's not much of a pain, do you think we can see more pictures of her? Nigerian Dwarf goats are my favorite.


----------



## Charlottesweb (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually, the avatar is Charlotte my Boer, shes 2 wks and 10 lbs in this pic.  Shes weaned now.  I will get a pic of lil Lucy the nigi 3 lb'er tonight, shes adorable also black and white--thanks!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 13, 2012)

I read (here, I think, or maybe in Storey's Guide) to aim for 1oz/lb body weight 3x/day of colostrum for the first 24 hours.  So, we use that as our starting point, then increase .5 oz at a time once they are finishing that amount.  So right now, I have bottle babies (NDs) who were 2lbs 9oz -5lbs 3oz at birth, who are eating 6.5oz 3x/day (the big guy is actually at 8 oz).  They were born on the 7th and the 9th, so 6 and 4 days old.

On the other hand, we have a bummer baby in the house who was born on the 10th, who was eating .5-1oz whenever he wanted (about every 3-4 hours).  He goes overnight from 11pm-8am without eating.  He finally is taking 2 oz at a time.

Anyhow, that's what we do here.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlottesweb said:
			
		

> Actually, the avatar is Charlotte my Boer, shes 2 wks and 10 lbs in this pic.  Shes weaned now.  I will get a pic of lil Lucy the nigi 3 lb'er tonight, shes adorable also black and white--thanks!


 After looking at that, I should have known that. Can't wait to see her. I love the black and white goats.


----------



## Charlottesweb (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks nuturing--6.5 oz, amazing!  Wish mine would take 3!


----------



## Charlottesweb (Mar 21, 2012)

Lucy is doing very, very well, she reconizes the bottle in the kitchen!  10 days old and drinking 5 ounces 6 times a day.  Here is her pic, my husband and I adore her!  Shucks how do I post a pic?


----------



## dhansen (Mar 21, 2012)

The prichard nipples don't work with plastic water bottles, only the soda bottles.  Is it possible that was the problem?


----------

